# Chute control options



## Staminack (Apr 21, 2021)

I have a Toro 724 38050 (1980) and it is great for our Colorado snow. I am tired of leaning over to to turn the chute direction control. Has anyone found a way to modify it so that the crank handle is vertical and above the handles?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard, glad to have you at SBF.

You could use a u-joint of sorts, such as a 3/8 socket extension, then extend the crank further to where you want it. Anchor/mount the top portion with a bracket and bearing.


----------



## Staminack (Apr 21, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Welcome aboard, glad to have you at SBF.
> 
> You could use a u-joint of sorts, such as a 3/8 socket extension, then extend the crank further to where you want it. Anchor/mount the top portion with a bracket and bearing.


Thanks, That’s something I thought of but before building something I wondered if there is an adaptation of another model or brand that can accomplish it.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Seems as though someone posted on the forum that a kit is availible to relocate crank from a small time fabricator. worth a search. Or maybe it was a how to from someone who did it like suggested above.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You want something like this, many types out there .... but I drill out the set screw, and install a roll pin ... ... set screws wont hold in a snow blower chute rod application in my experience.









Amazon.com: Universal Joint Coupling Metal Shaft Coupling Motor Connector (0.5in×0.9in×2in) : Industrial & Scientific


Buy Universal Joint Coupling Metal Shaft Coupling Motor Connector (0.5in×0.9in×2in): Pin & Block - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...wer-high-chute-crank-tall-handlebar-kits.html. 
maybe i was thinking of this.


----------



## Staminack (Apr 21, 2021)

Link is not working


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Staminack said:


> Link is not working











Honda Snowblower High Chute Crank and Tall handlebar Kits


High Chute Crank Handle Kit moves the chute rotation handle on your Honda snow blower from below the handlebars by your knees, to above the handlebars at a ergonomically comfortable height. This is WAY better than the stock Honda setup. Simple bolt on kit. All hardware and assembly instructions...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Staminack (Apr 21, 2021)

So with a little shade tree imagination I no longer have to lean over to crank my chute. 2 10mm bearings and one 10mm swivel from Amazon - $12 and the chute crank is easily reached without bending over. I can spend another $6 to buy a 3’ 3/8” rod at Lowe’s and remake the upper part get it up even higher.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you have a part number for that bearing?


----------



## Staminack (Apr 21, 2021)

Sure. I also ordered some 10mm brass bushings but the price was the same as the bearings. ReliaBot 2PCs KFL000 (KFL10) ID10mm Mounted Flange Block Bearings Self-aligning Zinc Aluminum Alloy Support for Diameter 10mm Linear Motion Shaft Rod https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RWD8CJ...abc_5C7AR3MNC6KNVY432WED?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Happy fixing!


----------

